# How common is it for bikes to have the seat above handlebar height?



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

I have an older Specialized Epic from the the previous generation. To be able to pedal efficiently I have to have the seat quite high, several inches above the handlebar height. I don't really like this position and I get the feeling that I can easily tip forward if I hit a rock wrong. But is this the "standard" position for all bicycles -- having the seat above the handlebars? Or will I get a more neutral position with the seat and handlebars level if I buy a bike that is less race-like and more trail like the Specialized Camber and Trek Fuel Ex?

tl;dr: Is the seat of my bike so high because it is a race bike, or are all bikes like that?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Personal preference, to an extent. My seat is about 2" below the handlebars, a friend's is about even.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

On an Epic that would not be unusual and even expected. That is a race bike and older race bikes adopted a very aggressively forward leaning position. The Epic also has a steep head angle which adds to the feeling of nearly going over the bars when you hit something. Even with non-race bikes it isn't uncommon to have some amount of drop from saddle to bars, but it is heavily dependent on the purpose of the bike and the build of the rider. 

However "several" inches of saddle to bar drop is extreme. Several means more than 2, so I suspect you have an improperly fitting bike or insane body proportions. A side-on picture of you on your bike would be helpful, it doesn't have to be in motion. 

Unless you actually do have insane body proportions you will, in fact, have a more neutral riding position with a less race oriented bike. Maybe you should take a trip down to the LBS and give a few bikes a spin around the parking lot. That will show you quite quickly whether or not this is something you want to pursue. 

There are some things you could do to raise your handlebars but each one has an affect on the way the bike fits, feels, and handles. At some point you have to make a decision whether or not your Epic is meeting your needs and goals. I'm going to reiterate going to your LBS and giving those bikes you mention a spin. You should feel a pretty instant difference and then you can know if that's a positive or negative thing for you.


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

My seat is a couple inches above the bar, I was sized wrong and need long seat post to get efficient pedal stroke, interested in how others set up their rides


----------



## Innota (Feb 22, 2012)

This is not my bike, but the seat and handlebar proportions are about the same.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

gotta see you on the bike before anyone can really comment much. Yeah, that seat is high. It's a bit less common to see it that high than only a couple inches above the hbars, but it's not unheard of for guys with long legs and short arms/torso. With that said, that position was more common in earlier years of mtb riding, especially among the race crowd.

Maybe you're the one that's a mutant.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Innota said:


> View attachment 793354
> 
> This is not my bike, but the seat and handlebar proportions are about the same.





NateHawk said:


> gotta see you on the bike before anyone can really comment much.


It's no good unless we see *you* on *your* bike. Like I said, it's probably just the riding position you're going to end up on with a bike like that so if you don't like it you're going to need to explore other options.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

Very common, and in most instances correct. Generally speaking about 1-3" is the norm. You don't want your bars higher than the seat pretty much ever. Having them even can work, but typically you want your bars a little lower than your seat.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yody said:


> Very common, and in most instances correct. Generally speaking about 1-3" is the norm. You don't want your bars higher than the seat pretty much ever. Having them even can work, but typically you want your bars a little lower than your seat.


Um, no. It depends on the person's body proportions and it depends on the purpose of the bike. On an XC race bike, okay. But try that geometry on a FR or DH bike sometime and report back.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

And it depends on your skill level.
That config would be right if you are going to finish first at Leadville. I am not in that class so I would put pedal efficiency down the list below manuverring comfort up and downhill. You can drop the seat a couple and add a riser bar wider with a shorter stem and add a setback seatpost all to give you a more AM balance point and ride with more confidence.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Preference, riding style, etc.

I put my seat up to efficient pedaling height (no, I'm not considering a dropper  ), and then try to get my hands a little below seat level. Maybe I'm a mutant too, but it takes me a little care in setup to get the bar to that area.

Having the bar much higher makes me feel like I'm perched high above the bike, and about to tip over in some random direction....


----------

